

Ask HN: Evaluate Idea: Android/iPhone Poker Game using Real Money - pradeep89

Android&#x2F;iPhone Poker Game which allows player to play using real cash.<p>--  There are many poker games available in market but I think, Real money will be driving factor.  Player can purchase virtual currency using real money.  He can play the game using virtual currency.  He can back-sell virtual currency back to us whenever he wants his real money back and we make little margin during buy sell process.I think, the whole business can built only on infrastructure which will allow app owners to payback users for mobile devices. I see google play store&#x2F;others have facilitated payment process but not the other way.<p>Please evaluate :)
======
mschuster91
a) The exchange virtual-real money WILL get you into a shitload of trouble.
Money laundering is the prime issue.

b) Apple and Google are US companies and thus bound by the relatively strict
gambling laws in the US - and so your app will not end up in either major app
store, only as a sideload for Android.

c) as soon as Real Money is involved, you will attract a massive amount of
sharks sucking on the mini fishes, as well as a load of fraudsters, poker-bot
users and people trying to game your system (ACH/wire transfer reversals, CC
chargebacks, stolen credentials, the list is endless).

~~~
pradeep89
thanks, seems it needs lot of work than i thought

~~~
mschuster91
Just forget about the idea, to be honest. Gambling laws are so vastly
different around the world that it's dead expensive to run a Internet gambling
business.

Furthermore, the US are known for arresting managers of poker sites based
OUTSIDE THE FUCKING COUNTRY for violating US gambling laws.

Seriously, don't mess with gambling, it's a hell hole waiting to swallow you.

